# Have Ever Tried Having Another BBW Sit on Your Lap?



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2010)

i tried it and i have to say its a really nice feeling. it helped me to understand what everyone was going on about. it was such a nice cozy feeling. and when she got up i felt like i was going to float away. it was amazing. totally different from what i expected. very sweet.

Have you tried it? have you ever thought to?


----------



## Tau (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL! I honestly don't have much lap to sit on! My niece barely squishes aboard and she weighs about 20 kilos soaking wet. But I have tried dancing with another fat girl! Was hilarious - we kept bouncing off each other.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 2, 2010)

Tau said:


> LOL! I honestly don't have much lap to sit on! My niece barely squishes aboard and she weighs about 20 kilos soaking wet. But I have tried dancing with another fat girl! Was hilarious - we kept bouncing off each other.



lol me and one if my gfs in particular did that and our boobs kept hitting each other lol. but she was a great dancer. she even sang to me hehe.

hint: try leaning back and creating a bit of a lap. sometimes the other girl has to kind of just lean instead of actually sit there but its still nice.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Jun 13, 2010)

What lap??


----------



## Tina (Jun 17, 2010)

Exactly. What lap?

But I have hugged Donni, and from that I can see why FAs who like supersized women love the way our bodies feel. I just felt like hugging and hugging her, but it would have been weird... She'd have been like, "okay! enough already!"  Us fat people are comfy.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 17, 2010)

Tina said:


> Exactly. What lap?
> 
> But I have hugged Donni, and from that I can see why FAs who like supersized women love the way our bodies feel. I just felt like hugging and hugging her, but it would have been weird... She'd have been like, "okay! enough already!"  Us fat people are comfy.



i know what you mean. you always get this little look like "okay is she hitting on me or?"... hehe. we just feel really good!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes...BigBeautifulMe sat on my lap at a bash...I dont recall any floating feeling though...sorry


----------



## Tina (Jun 18, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i know what you mean. you always get this little look like "okay is she hitting on me or?"... hehe. we just feel really good!



Heh. Yeah. I didn't want to let her go.


----------



## Yoroi (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe I should, that would be cute~. I have wide hips and not too much stomach. But uhh, my legs... so short...TT_TT Not much lap for a bigger person to sit.
And smaller person don't want to sit on my lap... *sad*


----------



## wander_phool (Sep 3, 2010)

Yoroi said:


> Maybe I should, that would be cute~. I have wide hips and not too much stomach. But uhh, my legs... so short...TT_TT Not much lap for a bigger person to sit.
> And smaller person don't want to sit on my lap... *sad*


 
.............


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 3, 2010)

Removed by moderator for content


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread is directed at BBWs about BBWs. <sigh>


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Panterra sat on my lap the night we met at one of the BODacious events ... hehehe ... She has such a nice soft ass!!


----------

